

5 Reasons Why Zuckerberg Has Not Killed HTML5 - ceeb
http://www.sitepoint.com/5-reasons-why-zuckerberg-has-not-killed-html5/

======
ewilliam
#3 is a given. HTML5 is great for cash-strapped companies that want to achieve
the cheapest way to have their product function across multiple platforms.

A company w/serious coffers like Facebook, native apps PLUS HTML5 are their
calling.

------
looki
Argument 4 is exactly what I thought when I read the title. What an idiotic
statement to begin with - who the hell bets on HTML5 based on Zuckerberg's
statement towards its usage in Facebook?

